# absence seizures?



## musselmom (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm pretty new around here (been reading the site since I was pregnant but just recently actually joined) and I'm looking for some folks who have had experiences similar to mine. I think my 19 month old is having absence seizures, though they didn't show up on her EEG last week. For the past 3 weeks, however, with increasing frequency (she had 15 episodes today) she has been rolling her eyes back for a few seconds at a time, sometimes accompanied by fluttering eyelids. We have an appointment with the neuro on Tuesday and I'm not sure what to expect, but I felt like he was really dismissive after the EEG because nothing abnormal showed up. My pedi, however, says seizures shouldn't be ruled out entirely just because they didn't show up on the test.

Does anyone have toddlers with absence seizures or what they thought were absence seizures and turned out to be something else? What has treatment/diagnosis looked like? What tests should I push for (really don't want to put her through anything unnecessary, but I also want to get her the help she needs) and what questions should I ask?

For the record, she is developmentally doing fine, even started saying a few sentences over the past few weeks, and is a super healthy kid. She did have a febrile seizure in July, but nothing other than the occasional cold before or since.

Thanks so much in advance! I am trying really hard not to freak out, but it's hard.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I have no aid ice but wondering how you dd appointment went.


----------

